# bikes inside a 4runner



## ColinBelisle (Oct 4, 2006)

hey, i'm thinking about getting a 95' 4runner and i'm wondering if you can fit bikes inside standing up with the front wheels off when the back seats are down. Some pics would be great.

thanks
colin


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Yep, it is possible. Friend has a 4runner and we load them up all the time. He rides a med frame, mine is a large. One thing to watch out for is when you lean the bikes up against the side to place a t-shirt between any sharp points on the bike that might rub the interior. My stem wore thru the plastic in a hurry on our last ride.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I have a 4runner, you can fit 2 or 3 bikes in the back upside down with the front wheels removed, fairly comfortable if you fold the seats down, just make sure you have a way to secure them. If you put the backwheel in first, and lower the seat you can get the backwheel to snug up against the roof a bit, but you will most likely have a hard time getting it in without adjusting the seat.

Crux's advice is very true, I have left quite a few marks inside from not protecting things.


----------



## ColinBelisle (Oct 4, 2006)

ok, cool. my plan is to take a 2x6 and mount some bikeracks on it that clamp to the fork, i was just wondering if there was enough room for them and whatnot.

thanks for the help tho
colin


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*I mounted 2 QRs..*

to a piece of plywood for a in-truck-front wheel off rack. With the rear seats down i could fit two bikes inside with gear no problem. This also kept the bikes from shifting so the interior didnt get messed up. In some instances i'd have to lower the seats which wasnt a biggie. I used this method alot when i was only carrying one bike. After a while i went the rack route when i carried more then one bike.

The one thing you need to keep in mind when making this rack is to get the spacing of the QRs right so you can fit 2 bikes. It also helps to stagger the QRs on the plywood so the bars dont come in contact.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

a 1x4 or 1x 6 should be fine . I use a leftover length of oak flooring and mounted 2 bike tight holders on it


----------



## ColinBelisle (Oct 4, 2006)

sweet, thanks.

i bet if i take enough time for trial and error i could squeeze 3 bikes in if i stagger the qr mounts just right. My main concern was if there was enough room lengthwise for the bikes when the seats are folded down.

thanks for the help, 
colin


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*3...*



ColinBelisle said:


> sweet, thanks.
> 
> i bet if i take enough time for trial and error i could squeeze 3 bikes in if i stagger the qr mounts just right. My main concern was if there was enough room lengthwise for the bikes when the seats are folded down.
> 
> ...


I think it might work if you have 2 facing rearward and 1 facing forward. heck its worth a try..


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know if the 2nd gen are the same as the 3rd but if I store it inside I use the storage hooks and tie downs


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 97 4runner. I carry a med Heckler by taking off the front wheel, then putting the bike in rear wheel first. I lean the bike against the inside with the bike seat touching the plastic between the rear door window and the rear window. I then put a bungy cord from my bike to the small metal hook that the back seat hooks to when it is up.I also put the wheel between the inside wall and the bike to hold it in place.Works great and only costs a couple of bucks.


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

plenty of room. (we used seasucker mounts.)


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I used to own a 2001 4Runner and for hauling one bike, I would fold down one side the split rear seat and put the bike in rear wheel first and bungee the front wheel around the seat post to the rear seat bracket. It held everything in place perfectly.


----------

